# sopapa / desatascador



## solysombra

Hola: Por ciertos motivos que no vienen al caso, quise buscar la palabra "sopapa" en el DRAE, y ¡cuál fue mi sorpresa al descubrir que la palabra no existe! 

¿Cuál es la palabra "legítima" para llamar a la sopapa?

(O cómo llaman ustedes a ese coso para destapar las cañerías...)

Gracias mil


----------



## Namarne

Si te refieres a esto, aquí se llama *desatascador*. (Quizá haya otras denominaciones, según países, regiones...) 
(Je, pues acabo de mirar en el DRAE y no aparece "desatascador". Qué cosas.)


----------



## tamakun

Namarne said:


> Si te refieres a esto, aquí se llama *desatascador*. (Quizá haya otras denominaciones, según países, regiones...)
> (Je, pues acabo de mirar en el DRAE y no aparece "desatascador". Qué cosas.)


 A eso en mi pais lo llamamos  "destupidor" A veces se le dice "la bomba de destupir"   Con afecto


----------



## solysombra

Namarne said:


> Si te refieres a esto, aquí se llama *desatascador*. (Quizá haya otras denominaciones, según países, regiones...)
> (Je, pues acabo de mirar en el DRAE y no aparece "desatascador". Qué cosas.)


 
Sí, me refiero a ESO. Puede ser que se llame ventosa, pero hay tantas ventosas... mientras que las palabras que nosotros traemos son bien específicas. Cosa 'e mandinga...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

La conozco como "Bomba destapadora" o "chupón".

Saludos


----------



## Argónida

"Desatascador" o "chupón".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá es un destapador de cañerías. También he oído que le dicen "pompa" (de _pump_) o amigo (amigo del plomero, porque siempre está con él).


----------



## Aviador

Vaya, otro término común del Cono Sur: en Chile, _sopapa_ también es el nombre de este humilde y tan necesario instrumento. No conozco el origen de esta palabra que a mi me ha parecido siempre muy fea (no sólo cuando pienso en la función que cumple), pero sería interesante que alguien nos lo contase, si lo sabe.

Saludos


----------



## floraffo2

Yo creo que sopapa deriva de sopapo.

Encontre esto en el Diccionario de Lunfardo Lexicon

http://www.todotango.com/spanish/biblioteca/lexicon/lexicon.html

*SOPAPA*
(pop.) Pene.
*SOPAPEAR*
(pop.) Cachetear (LCV.).
*SOPAPO*
(pop.) Golpe de puño (LCV.); golpe que se da en la cara con la mano abierta; guantada (LS.); guantón (LS.).

No se, por ahi este equivocada o piensen que es una locura, pero el efecto que da el sopapo es como de succión. (jaja, hasta yo me rio de lo que escribo) alguien esta de acuerdo conmigo?

De paso conseguí este chiste, que no crean que es cierto, pero lo agrego ya que me dio mucha risa.
*Sopapo*
Golpe dado con una sopapa.
(Ver imagen)
Es de los que reciben plomeros y destapadores cuando se van de parranda sin consultar a sus esposas.


----------



## Namarne

floraffo2 said:


> No se, por ahi este equivocada o piensen que es una locura, pero el efecto que da el sopapo es como de succión. (jaja, hasta yo me rio de lo que escribo) alguien esta de acuerdo conmigo?


Mm, no sé, yo diría que el efecto de succión lo proporciona la sopapa, no el sopapo. Un sopapo es un bofetón aplicado "bajo el _papo_" (por favor, óbviese acepción 5 del DRAE) o papada. 
No sé si sopapa viene de sopapo, no se le ve mucha relación.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo hubiera dicho que sopapo es un golpe sobre el papo, es decir, en la cabeza.


----------



## Namarne

ToñoTorreón said:


> Yo hubiera dicho que sopapo es un golpe sobre el papo, es decir, en la cabeza.


Pero el prefijo so- significa debajo, no encima.  
Bueno, claro, luego otra cosa es que se use indistintamente, porque acaba entendiéndose bofetón, o bofetada, sin más. Una torta, vamos. La gente cuando se da de tortas, las arrea donde puede...


----------



## chics

Yo también lo entendía como _colleja_ (o_ bofetada,_ vaaale_)_, pero sobretodo por que una torta en la papada es un poco rara ¿no?
Y para el chisme, _desatascador_.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Creo que también se le llama destapacaños.


----------



## Namarne

chics said:


> Yo también lo entendía como _colleja_ (o_ bofetada,_ vaaale_)_, pero sobretodo por que una torta en la papada es un poco rara ¿no?
> Y para el chisme, _desatascador_.


Pero una _colleja _es una bofetada en el cuello, en la nuca, lo mismo que un _pescozón_.


----------



## chics

Sí, sí, por supuesto, no quise decir "colleja = bofetada" sino "el conjunto que engloba a las collejas, bofetadas y hostias varias".


----------



## cacarulo

Aviador said:


> No conozco el origen de esta palabra que a mi me ha parecido siempre muy fea (no sólo cuando pienso en la función que cumple), pero sería interesante que alguien nos lo contase, si lo sabe.


Supongo que proviene del francés. (Como este es el subforo de Sólo Español no voy a poner de qué palabra deriva, pero es fácil deducirlo).


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> Creo que también se le llama destapacaños.


 
Asi mesmo le conozce Yo.


----------



## Chaly

¡Pues una más que aprendo! yo la conozco por chupón de cañería o destapador de cañería (aunque tendría que especificar que es el chupón o me traerían el producto químico comercial para destapar las cañerías).

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Lexinauta

Hola a todos:
Después de leer este reactualizado viejo hilo, creo que podría tratarse de una voz de formación onomatopéyica, que asocia el sonido que produce el artefacto al usarlo con el de un sopapo, a lo que se le puede sumar que también con la mano es posible lograr el efecto de la 'sopapa' (es decir, crear vacío; pero por supuesto que en pequeña escala, por ej. en el lavabo, en la _pileta_ del baño, etc.).
Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

mirx said:


> Asi mesmo le conozce Yo.



¿De dónde eres, Mirx?

Yo la conozco como* bomba de succión (para inodoros).*


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Mirx es mexicano, y acá es destapacaños.


----------



## ManPaisa

ToñoTorreón said:


> Mirx es mexicano, y acá es destapacaños.



Gracias. ¿Y dicen así por allí?:


> Asi mesmo le conozce Yo.


----------



## Pinairun

Lexinauta said:


> Hola a todos:
> Después de leer este reactualizado viejo hilo, creo que podría tratarse de una voz de formación onomatopéyica, que asocia el sonido que produce el artefacto al usarlo con el de un sopapo, a lo que se le puede sumar que también con la mano es posible lograr el efecto de la 'sopapa' (es decir, crear vacío; pero por supuesto que en pequeña escala, por ej. en el lavabo, en la _pileta_ del baño, etc.).
> Saludos.


 

Creo que _sopapa_, viene del francés "soupape", válvula. (válvula de una bomba, etc.)

Saludos


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Por acá también decimos _sopapa_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Creo que Pinaurun da la solución al enigma. La palabra es una españolización del francés _soupape_ 'válvula' que, como se puede comprobar en la tercera imagen de aquí, es de forma semejante a un desatascador o chupón.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Recuerdo que, de pequeño, en casa decíamos *chupapiedras*. Probablemente se trate de un localismo andaluz.


----------



## Bien Al Sur!

solysombra said:


> Sí, me refiero a ESO. Puede ser que se llame ventosa, pero hay tantas ventosas... mientras que las palabras que nosotros traemos son bien específicas. Cosa 'e mandinga...


 Jajaj! Cosa e mandinga.
Ya sabes, aca "Sopapa", 
Un Abrazo compatriota...


----------



## appc

Bueno al menos en Chile, a esta herramienta se le llama tanto *Sopapa *como* Sopapo*, yo diría que se ocupan 50% - 50% y no conozco otro uso para esas palabras que no sea el uso específico para la herramienta para destapar la Taza del Baño (ocasionalmente para destapar el Lavamanos) lo de destapar cañerías, no lo he visto usado de esa manera, sólo en la taza del baño y/o lavamanos.

Una palabra más técnica en inglés creo que debe ser *Plunger*.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Para completar el mapa del sur del continente, agrego que también nosotros lo llamamos sopapa. Así que viene del francés, las cosas que aprende uno, muy bien.
Saludos


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú, se conoce como *chupón *y también, aunque mucho menos usada, *bomba*. Otro nombre bastante común es *desatorador*; no diríamos _desatascador_, ya que entre nosotros no se dice que las tuberías_ se atascan_, sino que_ se atoran_.


----------



## Moixe

No lo trae la RAE, pero Wikipedia es bien ilustrador:     

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desatascador


----------



## Cal inhibes

En Colombia se llama "chupa".
Saludos


----------



## Namarne

Moixe said:


> No lo trae la RAE, pero Wikipedia es bien ilustrador:
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desatascador


Pero parece que la RAE también ha incluido ya tan novedosa tecnología: 
http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=desatascador


----------



## lavecilla

.
Aquí hay más de lo mismo.


----------



## ACQM

Namarne said:


> Pero parece que la RAE también ha incluido ya tan novedosa tecnología:
> http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=desatascador



Es que con los nuevos inventos revolucionarios, se toman su tiempo por si pasan de moda.


----------

